# The windscreen for the old Monogram F4U-4 Corsair needed ...



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2017)

Good morning guys. I recently acquired the old Monogram F4U-4 Corsair model from the widow of a fella I used to work with at the Police Department. Upon checking the box I found that the front portion of the canopy (windscreen) is missing. I am asking if you could check your spare parts bin and if you have this piece or a similar piece from another kit, could you send it my way. I will reimburse you for postal costs.

I know it isn't that great of a kit but it brings me back 40 odd years as I built one or two when I was a kid.

Thanks in advance for searching.....

Jeff


----------



## Zaggy (Jan 18, 2017)

Jeff - I have a feel you should be able to get a Squadron Vac formed canopy for the F4U-4, if we're talking 1/48 here...

Dan


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry Jeff. I only have a Tamiya sliding section, no windscreen.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for your responses to date so far. 

Dan. That will be plan B If nothing transpires.

Jeff


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2017)

Scale?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2017)

Checked my spares boxes, as I built this kit about thirty plus years ago, and moulded a new canopy. No luck I'm afraid.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2017)

1:48


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry...only have parts from the one true scale.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sorry...only have parts from the one true scale.


1:1.....you sly dog!

Jeff


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 19, 2017)

No, that would be me 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh snap! By the way, which version, if any, had the pointed canopy?


----------

